# Another Secret Spot.......oh brother....



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Luckystrike and I again headed to that east country we like so well....man, the crowds !!

Look how crowded this place is....[attachment=4:1o59v62d]100_1570.jpg[/attachment:1o59v62d]

Here is one of the dozens and dozens of 5 lb. trout we caught. (-4 lbs.) :wink:[attachment=3:1o59v62d]100_1573.jpg[/attachment:1o59v62d]

We saw quite a few wild animals.[attachment=2:1o59v62d]100_1598.jpg[/attachment:1o59v62d]

An old derrick....I assume to hold a cable trolley of sorts during the dam building days, mother nature is working to regain what she had lost a few years back.[attachment=1:1o59v62d]100_1594.jpg[/attachment:1o59v62d]

Sorry, I'm not at liberty to disclose the location of this 'secret spot'. However, I will tell you the inlets were quite active with Browns, Brookies, Rainbow and I guess Splake. No Kokes showed up for us. The lake is about 97% full with a lot of floating debris and of course, the rapidly changing weather in that area made fishing from pontoons quite a challenge. 
If you ever get the time or chance to visit this place, give them a call. Bill and Julie, in my book, are top notch people and will help out anyway they can. First name basis only in that part of the world. 
Food was excellent, although no pictures. Luckystrike always cooks on these trips and I sure enjoy that !!! :wink:

One more picture of what we saw at this 'Secret Spot' !! :|


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

no greyling? There should be some in there up by the inlet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> no greyling? There should be some in there up by the inlet.


Pez....do you mean the inlet waaaaaaay at the other end? You're talk'in to a short fatman on a pontoon. No way we got that far. Next time, .45 rents a boat !! :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

You know .45 I have the S&G green stamp 'booklet' I may request tender for. 

Just keep these reports a-com'n and I may just have to 'cash-in'. We don't have a float tubes..just keep reports like this a-com'n and we'll just have to ask for a cash-in especially if someone else is a cook'n day-caught fish. 

PEACEFUL hang'n out in the mountain west. What else could one ask for especially if you and Luckystike are the guides...HINT HINT... :wink: 

:wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A good friend of mine is still in the bottom of that lake /sigh. He drown 25 years ago, they never did find the body. I always want to visit that place after seeing pictures but the thought of my friend in there somewhere just gives me the willys.  

Beautiful place though.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I'd like to get out there someday.

Nice looking place. What's the deepest you saw on your finder? 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a blast. Wish I could have come with you. :? Can you give us one little hint where that may have been???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Man, I'd like to get out there someday.
> 
> Nice looking place. What's the deepest you saw on your finder?
> 
> Thanks for the report.


The deepest we found was 90', it was so low last year, I saw the drain plug. It's come a long way from 37% since this year alone.



fixed blade said:


> Looks like a blast. Wish I could have come with you. :? Can you give us one little hint where that may have been???


I told you I would never reveal this location !! However, here was our home for two nights, it was nice....


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like a good time, good catching, way to keep it super secret :wink: Dont want to much pressure :lol: Good times had by all...


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad ya didn't get lost and could make it back for the report


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

My family stayed up there a few years ago. It is really nice, although we didn't do as well with the fishing, but it was still fun.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There you go giving away all the good spots, way to many background shots!... J/K To bad the kokes didn't produce they are tasty up there. Launching a boat is always fun there since they have those improved boat ramps right....


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I love Moon Lake! I haven't fished it in about ten years, though. Took the fam up there three/four times and stayed in those cabins. They were a little too "rustic" for my wife and her extended family (who joined us one year), so we haven't been back. The fishing was OK, not fast, for me, but the scenery is unbeatable. Come to think of it, it's really not that far away (I could make a day-trip of it). Having only a float tube, I never got close to the inlet. I tried hiking to it once with my then-six-year-old son, but we didn't get close.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was going to ask if you had stayed in the cabins... I guess if the lake doesn't produce, there is the stream or other areas around to check out. Sure looks pretty though. The wife and I thought about that for a belated honeymoon, but life has found a way to keep us from going to check it out.


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

I definitely like this type of secret spot report better than the ones without signs.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Love Moon Lake!
Hows the water level? Last time I was there it was Loooowww


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the report you really know how to keep secrets.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I have that cabin reserved for June 24. Thanks to the early report.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

how much do they stick ya for a cabin?


----------

